# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Langbootrennen in Phitsanulok vom 21.-22.09.13

## schiene

Am 21.09. und  22.09.13 findet in der Provinzhauptstadt Phitsanulok eines der
bekanntesten Langbootrennen Thailands statt.Das Bootsrennen findet immer vor der
Tempelanlage Wat Phra Sri Rattana Mahathat Maha Worawihan statt.

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, ruderst Du da auch mit?

----------


## pit

Ich hab mal so ein Rennen auf dem Mekong bei Mukdahan gesehen. Das ist schon beeindruckend. In den Booten so um die 60 Ruderer. Die machen ganz schön Geschwindigkeit.

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

das stelle ich mir auch imposant vor!  weiss jemand, ob es anfangs November bis Februar einen solchen Anlass in einer anderen Provinz gibt?
das wäre ein Fest welches ich noch nicht gesehen habe und mir zu Gemüte führen würde.

----------


## schiene

schau mal hier ob du was findest....
Long-boat Racing in Thailand | Thailand Festivals and Events 2013

----------


## schorschilia

danke schiene für den Tip




> ...Long-boat racing is a traditional festival that is usually held at the end of the Buddhist Rains Retreat which is usually in October.


ich denke damit dürfte meine Frage geklärt sein....ist aber nicht weiter schlimm...

schorschilia

----------

